# ليه سايبنى وحدى



## mansour (11 أبريل 2009)

*لية يارب سيبنى كدة اعيش وحيدة فى العالم دة
ليه تسبنى اعيش لنفسى 
ليه تخلينى امشى بعيد عن عينك 
ليه تسمحلى بتجربة ممكن تبعدنى عنك 
ليه خلتنى امشى فى طريق مش ليا مش خلقنى عشانه
ليه تسمح بالشيطان يبعدنى عنك
وليه تخلينى انا اسمع لكلامه

جوايا اساله كتير بس بجد مش عارف ومش لاقي ليها اى اجابه
انا عارف يارب انك دايما معايا بس انا اللى ببعد عنك 
وعارف كمان انك عطتنى الحرية ومرضتش انك تخلقنى مقيد او محصور بين حاجات معينة 
عارف انك بتحبنى كتير اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى
عارف انك حنين اوى عليا وعارف عنك كتير اوى يا يسوع 
بس انا دلوقتى جاي ليك بدموعى وبطلب منك انك تستلم منى اليوم حريتى 
قيدنى بيك باقى عمرى الباقى 
محتاج ليك يا يسوع 
محتاج ليك اوى 
محتاج لحضنك الدافى اللى يغنينى عن العالم كله
محتاج لحضنك اللى يخبينى من شر العالم
محتاج انى ارجع تانى ليك 
ساعدنى يا يسوع انى اقدر ارجعلك تانى زى ززمان 
حبيبى تعالى خدنى ليك
تعالى امسح ليا دموعى 
تعالى خدنى من حياتى دية وغيرنى 
انا عارف يارب انى ابنك وانك شايلنى جوة الننى
وندمى ودموعى دية غليا عليك وانها اكيد هاتساعدك انك تجذبنى ليك
اجذبنى ليك 
ساعدنى منا برضوة مش هاعرف اعمل اى خطوة لوحدى 
انت عارف بضعفى 
عارف انى ضعيف ولوحدى مش هاعرف امشى خطوة واحدة
ولكن 
ايدك دية تنشلنى من بحر غرقى 
ومن وسط العالم كله ايدك تشلنى 
يارب منا مش هاعرف لوحدى 
انا نفسى ارجع بس بجد مش عارف 
العالم مقيدنى بيه
تعالى وفك عنى قيدى
تعالى وابدا معايا اول خطوة 
انا بدات بدموعى وانت ابدا بايدك
تعالى يا يسوع 
تعالى يا حبيبى *صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن 

صلاه فى منتهى الجمال 

ميررررسى على الصلاه

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2009)

اميـــن

صلاه رووووووووووعة

شكراااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

صلاة حلوة، وربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 أبريل 2009)

امين
مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
محبتي​


----------

